
Passengers' terror as Airbus plane engine DISINTEGRATES mid-air - neverminder
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/passengers-terror-airbus-plane-engine-11265832
======
floatingatoll
Mods: Duplicate, extra-clickbait title.

~~~
gus_massa
[not a mod]

Can you post the link to the previous submission? I can't find it. Here it is
ok to repost if the previous submission didn't get too much attention.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

I agree that the title is too alarmist.

